# Where to trim Moneywort?



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

No, they don't have to have roots when you snip it. 

Yes, you snipped it just fine.

Growth doesn't happen immediately. But depending on your lights and fert dosing, it will be quicker.


----------



## Surferrosa (May 3, 2010)

Thanks, guess i just have to be patient. It was growing pretty quick before i cut it.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Alot of times the plant wont put out new leaves until the stem finishes rotting off. Most ot the time the species puts out two stems from the petioles below the cut point. If you want to shave a little time cut your stems next to the leaves.


----------

